# CFB Shilo June 28 + July 3



## Andyd513 (30 May 2004)

Who all is heading on these 2 BMQ/SQ courses?

I'm on one of the two courses but apparently won't find out for another week or two.

Anyone else slated for these?


----------



## kbowes (30 May 2004)

I'm hopeful I make it. I should (HOPE) get word this week or next. Are you Sigops?

K.


----------



## Gryphon (30 May 2004)

*laughts* have fun in shilo! (remembers shilo and shudders(

 :gunner:


----------



## Andyd513 (30 May 2004)

I am a sig op, yes.

I'm sure you'll make it Kurbo, if you're just waiting on medical clearance, barring any unseen problems.

If more reply to this thread let me know what date you're going on, if the thread dies just PM me. Or I'll do the same for you if I find out the exact date first.


----------



## kbowes (30 May 2004)

gryphon664 said:
			
		

> *laughts* have fun in shilo! (remembers shilo and shudders(
> 
> :gunner:



Do elaborate...


----------



## girlfiredup (30 May 2004)

What's the big deal about Shilo other than it's in the middle of nowhere.   What else is everyone expecting on basic.. amusement parks?   Unless the place is in infested by rats or something?


----------



## D-n-A (30 May 2004)

GirlFiredUp said:
			
		

> What else is everyone expecting on basic.. amusements parks?



YES!


----------



## Andyd513 (30 May 2004)

I've heard the dryness/heat is pretty bad. But what doesnt kill you only makes you stronger. Right? ..... right?


----------



## Phillman (31 May 2004)

Cant be any worse than good old lovely Wainwright.  ;D


I've only had the privilege of being in Shilo during the winter, but it was nice and warm then.


----------



## phoenix (31 May 2004)

I will likely be on the late course in Shilo. Though might be bumped to the early on the 28th, awaiting confirmation on this.


----------



## Theoat (31 May 2004)

I am scheduled to be there for the bmq/sq for June28-August20.


----------



## kurokaze (31 May 2004)

I'll be in shilo during that time (but for another course).  Watch the heat and the bugs!


----------



## Pvt_QoR (31 May 2004)

im heading to meaford i believe on the 28th for my SQ right after doing my BIQ.


----------



## Andyd513 (31 May 2004)

The June 28 course goes to Aug 14, the July 3 goes to Aug 20. So sounds like they were giving you the generic dates they were giving me for booking off work.

I've got a nice info package including flight dates and times but its info for both departures, they still don't know which one I'm on.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (31 May 2004)

gryphon664 said:
			
		

> *laughts* have fun in shilo! (remembers shilo and shudders(
> 
> :gunner:



hahaha ditto  ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (31 May 2004)

Not to mention certain arty types that consider it Holy ground, it is nicer than Suffield!


----------



## PteCamp (31 May 2004)

Hey all
I'll be in Shilo June 27th on.
I'm on GD's for the first part, but I'll be on the SQ. I dunno what course I am on yet though, hopefully the earlier one.
KaT


----------



## RCA (1 Jun 2004)

Shilo, nice and warm in Winter... must have been there in Apr.

and don't forget to watch out for the poisen ivy and snow snakes.

and Shilo is better then Wainwright because Brandon is just down the road (must include on your tour Gravity and the Beabier)

for more info on Shilo - http://shilo.mil.ca/default.htm


----------



## kbowes (1 Jun 2004)

Hi RCA, not getting anything when clicking on Shilo link...is there a syntax error maybe?

Thanks


----------



## Andyd513 (1 Jun 2004)

So we've got Theoat, GirlFiredUp, and Kurbo so far?

Doubtful we'll all get in the same plt/sect. but we can have the Army.ca section =P

Sgt. doing my orientation on swearing in night said it best "You'd rather not be in a plt with your friends.. you'd rather see them at rush breakfast or in the halls to say hi then be with them every day ... 'Hurry the **** up man we've got 2 ******** minutes to get to the room and make the god **** beds for the ******* inspection!"


----------



## kurokaze (1 Jun 2004)

Kurbo said:
			
		

> Hi RCA, not getting anything when clicking on Shilo link...is there a syntax error maybe?
> 
> Thanks



That link is only available on the DIN.


----------



## Military Brat (1 Jun 2004)

I might be in Shilo this summer from BMQ and SQ, but it's still up in the air. I submitted by application at the beginning of April and they said the whole process would take approximately 10 weeks. So that puts it at the middle of June. I still have the PT test and medical to do along with the interview. If all goes well and I get accepted in time, then I have to be sworn in, issued kit, etc. Ah well, it's all out of my hands now, just waiting for the call from the recruiter telling me to come in for the tests. Meh, if I don't get on BMQ/SQ this summer, it will most likely be Shilo next summer (unless they have fall/winter BMQ/SQ here, which I am unsure if they do or not.)


----------



## Andyd513 (1 Jun 2004)

Doh don't know why you guys have to wait for your appointments. My recruitment center got me to schedule each one directly after finishing the previous step. Ie did the CFAT, they had me schedule the interview before I left. Finished the interview, had my medical scheduled with the option of my Physical on the same day. I decided to schedule the physical after my medical though. All in all got the steps done within 3 weeks I think, and that was only because I talked to the wrong person about my interview, they kept telling me the interviewing officer was booked and the duty officer would need to schedule more time slots, told me that about 3 times until I talked to a different person who was all "What? Theres been time slots here for a few weeks.."


----------



## girlfiredup (1 Jun 2004)

Fall bmq/sq would be ideal.  I'm surprised they don't run them twice a year.  Maybe with the newly elected gov, things might change.  It sure would beat having to wait a whole year.


----------



## T.I.M. (1 Jun 2004)

I taught as a section 2I/C on a QL2 course in Shilo a few years back, and there's nothing wrong with it as far as bases go.  It's better run than Wainwright (my personal bugbear, so I may be biased), after you get used to them the Artillery aren't so bad, and you do have Brandon a short hop away.  I _do_ have a problem with the hordes of mosquitoes out in the training area, but you'll learn to live with them.  Promise.  


But, my, is it going to get interesting when 2 PPCLI moves in there. . .


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Jun 2004)

T.I.M. said:
			
		

> But, my, is it going to get interesting when 2 PPCLI moves in there. . .



The Weekends in the JR mess or the Brandon Inn will be interesting with young infantryman and gunner mixing it up! Likely to be an increase in the MP's they will need


----------



## Gryphon (1 Jun 2004)

T.I.M. said:
			
		

> I taught as a section 2I/C on a QL2 course in Shilo a few years back, and there's nothing wrong with it as far as bases go.  It's better run than Wainwright (my personal bugbear, so I may be biased), after you get used to them the Artillery aren't so bad, and you do have Brandon a short hop away.  I _do_ have a problem with the hordes of mosquitoes out in the training area, but you'll learn to live with them.  Promise.
> 
> 
> But, my, is it going to get interesting when 2 PPCLI moves in there. . .



hell, i remember how crowded the chow lines were with only one basic course there! now 2PPCLI, the Arty, and the Signals QL2/SQ.. that's gonna be massivly long! but basic was fun.. it was hard, but like T.I.M said, you'll learn to live with the huge bugs, and the moths on steroids.. especially when your in the butts..  ;D


----------



## girlfiredup (1 Jun 2004)

Ahhhh I hate bugs!!! :-[


----------



## Theoat (2 Jun 2004)

Ahh...the westnile awaits us....


----------



## T.I.M. (2 Jun 2004)

. . .100+ bites on my right hand after a night-nav.   We couldn't read the maps by red light 'cause too many bugs were in the beams.

But hey, after the first 24 hours in the field you hardly notice them.   ;D


----------



## RCA (2 Jun 2004)

Colin-   Hate to tell but the Brandon Inn is now defunct. That clientele has now moved down to the Crystal and Beaubier. The JR will probably be an interesting place for awhile when the PPCLI move in until the pecking order gets sorted out, And the good Brandon bars are going to get crowded on the weekends.

 For those that hate bugs, are you sure this is a good career choice for you. Once the sun goes down in Shilo, that droning you hear isn't the 408 Helicopter Squadron. What you need to get is your own pesoanal pet dragon fly. There worth their wait in gold when it comes to eating mosquitoes.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (2 Jun 2004)

Wow...I was there last summer and we barely encountered any mosquitoes...maybe it was too hot. Or maybe I'm just lucky


----------



## girlfiredup (2 Jun 2004)

RCA said:
			
		

> For those that hate bugs, are you sure this is a good career choice for you. Once the sun goes down in Shilo, that droning you hear isn't the 408 Helicopter Squadron. What you need to get is your own pesoanal pet dragon fly. There worth their wait in gold when it comes to eating mosquitoes.



I hate bugs but I can deal with them.   There's an unusual variety of them around my neck of the woods which is nothing but a landing pad for mosquitoes and black flies so that droning sound you refer to, I'm well acquainted with.     ;D   As long as I don't have to deal with camel spiders, I should be ok.


----------



## kbowes (2 Jun 2004)

GirlFiredUp said:
			
		

> As long as I don't have to deal with camel spiders, I should be ok.



What in the name of god are those??  :'(


----------



## Military Brat (2 Jun 2004)

Here's some information on these nasty buggers. 

http://www.snopes.com/photos/bugs/camelspider.asp


----------



## Andyd513 (2 Jun 2004)

I've got to say the 508 helicopter sqd. comment cracked me up. Muahaha.. wait, damn, I still have to go out there for 8 weeks.  :-\


----------



## kbowes (2 Jun 2004)

Military Brat said:
			
		

> Here's some information on these nasty buggers.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/bugs/camelspider.asp



Those are some mean lookin mofo's.


----------



## chrisf (3 Jun 2004)

It's all a trade-off really... as a sig, you'll likely only do excessive amounts of ruck-marching during basic, if you do your basic in the sweltering heat of the summer, you may well never experience the irritation of a 13km ruck march in mukluks.


----------



## Beatty1 (10 Jun 2004)

Well, count me in for the buggarific time in Shilo. (Not to sure when however)
I'm quiet acquainted with theblood sucking type... good ol' morning football practices, you learn not to wear black! And to keep moving as much as possible.


----------



## phoenix (10 Jun 2004)

_Beatty1_ if you don't mind my asking, what is your MOC? If you are going to Shilo then I guess you might be with the Comm Res? Your profile says you are from Saskatoon. I just so happen to parade in Saskatoon with 737 Comm Sqn, so wondering if we might be seeing you around any time soon?


----------



## Andyd513 (11 Jun 2004)

Found out today I'm on BMQ July 5, departing July 3, serial 0204. Also have a list of everyone else in (i think) my platoon and which sqd or regt or if they're from the EW res unit in Kingston.

Ouch that was a lot of kit.


----------



## MasterRaistlin (11 Jun 2004)

I'm in for the 28-June to 14-August course also. Can't wait


----------



## Beatty1 (11 Jun 2004)

Serpentarius, yes you will be seeing me around, as of Thursday I'm one of you vehicle techs.
See you around... if i can figure out who you are... which makes me wonder about how big is the squadron?


----------



## phoenix (13 Jun 2004)

In that case I would like to welcome you to our squadron. If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to send a message or email my way anytime. Since we are no longer parading, you may not have the opportunity to figure out who I am until or after basic. I do not know exactly how many members our unit has now, next time you are in just ask I am sure someone would be glad to give you an answer.


----------



## PteCamp (13 Jun 2004)

My flight is June 26th. Anyone else on this flight? Good Luck on BMQ everyone. I will see you on SQ.


----------



## Andyd513 (18 Jun 2004)

Just a bump to see if anyone else is leaving on the 3rd. How are you guys doing that were close to the wire on being accepted?


----------



## kbowes (18 Jun 2004)

Andy_d said:
			
		

> Just a bump to see if anyone else is leaving on the 3rd. How are you guys doing that were close to the wire on being accepted?



Hey there...still no word on my situation (still waiting for med file decision). It's pretty much impossible for me to go now anyway. If I was accepted, I'd be leaving my current job without giving the required 2 weeks notice. Since my employer is the federal gov't (and from what I hear from a couple of co-workers), I'd get a lousy reference. I'm also due to receive provincial funding for school this fall. If I was to quit my job and enter bmq, it'd be very likely I'd lose out on this funding. That would make it next to impossible for me to afford school.  All this has been disappointing; not to mention the wait for word on my medical file!? If I am to be accepted, I can still do reserve work/training at the armoury and be slated for basic in summer/05.  That's definitely consolation   Perhaps by then I'd be looking at reg. force....we'll see.

Good job on you making it though Andy_D!!

K.


----------



## girlfiredup (18 Jun 2004)

I'm in the same sort of situation as Kurbo re. notice to my employer but I'm in a sticky situation because I'm under contract and my contract states 14 clear days written notice, otherwise, I will be liable for replacement costs.      As of today, no word regarding my med file and I still have not completed my PT test.   It certainly doesn't look good.      I was hoping to hear something but didn't expect to be waiting right up to the last few days.   

On a good note, I was offered a 1 year contract with great pay that I can't pass up and I'm thankful it came at a good time because I can't sit around waiting for a call that might not ever happen.   I'm really bummed out about all of this but I think its the best decision for now.   At least I can work, earn some good cash (even though I'd rather be playing with explosives and learning how to fire a gun  ) and then possibly look at full-time in the future.

Anyway, all the best to those who are heading off for basic training!


----------



## Andyd513 (18 Jun 2004)

Sorry to hear about the bad luck guys. Thanks for the well wishes, should be a challenge this summer.

Grats on the contract GFU and school is definitely more important Kurbo. Sounds like despite a non-PRes life you guys will be doing fine. May see you in the regs in a couple years, never know where lifes gonna take us!


----------



## FlightSergeantRose (18 Jun 2004)

I will be going to Shilo at the begining of July. I don't have an exact date yet. Can't wait


----------



## phoenix (19 Jun 2004)

Course date has been confirmed, will be on the late course in Shilo for the 5th of July.


----------



## Andyd513 (20 Jun 2004)

I believe my course serial is 0402, any idea on yours Serp?


----------



## phoenix (20 Jun 2004)

Unfortunately not, however I will make an effort to find out and if possible let you know before course.


----------



## Andyd513 (28 Jun 2004)

One final resurrection of the thread. If you're heading to Shilo on Saturday feel free to add me to MSN or give me a PM. Maybe we can all get together at the mess on the day off we get before course starts.


----------

